# [OT] Dell ya distribuye portatiles con ubuntu en españa

## sefirotsama

Me he enterado hoy en   ésta web que me pasó un amigo.

Creo que la cosa empieza a abrirse un poco. Y espero que no se les ocurra poner gentoo en los portátiles...

----------

## ekz

 *Quote:*   

> ¿No está seguro de que el código abierto esté hecho para usted?
> 
> El principal aspecto a tener en cuenta es que, si elige un sistema de código abierto, no contará con el sistema operativo Windows®. Si está leyendo esto por error y desea un equipo Dell con Windows®, utilice el siguiente enlace.
> 
>  Comprar equipos Dell con Windows®

 

Me dio miedo al leer esa advertencia  :Neutral: 

Hey! en Chile también puedo llegar a esa   página, y con el gran slogan "Ubuntu, pero aún mejor", claro que solo hay 2 modelos para escoger (1 PC y 1 laptop)

Grande Dell, de los primeros que se atrevió a vender computadores embebidos con linux   :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

## Noss

En realidad se venden portátiles con linux de Dell desde hace tiempo.... Lo que solo en algunos modelos... Yo hace cosa de un mes o así me compré un dell xps m1330.. y ya es totalmente compatible con linux... Además teniendo en cuenta que Dell es una de las "grandes" beneficia al mundo linux... yo puse ubuntu a este portátil (por cierto hay versiones específicas hechas por Dell), y lo detectó TODO él solito.. Incluso las teclas de funcion. Lo único son las huellas dactilares que hay que instalar un programa.

Ni que decir tiene que si es compatible todo en ubuntu lo es tambien en cualquier distro de linux, como que ahora uso gentoo.

Un saludo

----------

## JotaCE

Asus desde hace un rato que vende portatiles con ubuntu, los distribuye la empresa BIP y Cybertec, pero les pasa lo mismo que a wondows vista. nadie los quiere y desea a winxp en su lugar.... que lastima no?

----------

## sefirotsama

Creí que hasta ahora los portatiles de Dell con Linux eran sólo en EEUU y no en españa (o otros paises), por eso que lo colgué en el foro. Aunque a mi me lleg a un poco tarde creo que para otra vez lo tendré en cuenta.

----------

## JotaCE

La pregunta que me hago ahora es la siguiente. por que al usuario comun no el agrada linux? y prefiere seguir usando winbug?

----------

## Noss

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> La pregunta que me hago ahora es la siguiente. por que al usuario comun no el agrada linux? y prefiere seguir usando winbug?

 

Se me ocurren varias respuetas para esa pregunta...

1.- Porque hasta hace años era como te venían todos los pcs? Es decir te imponían a la fuerza windows sin opción a ningún otro SO

2.- Porque a causa de la primera razón, se haya convertirdo en un standard?.

3.- Porque mucha gente piensa más vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer?

4.- Por la gran publicidad que ha tenido el sistema de ms, y la equivocada publicidad de que linux era solo para frikis o gente que engendía mucho?

5.- Porque muchas academias y esculas utilizan programas privativos que solo funcionan con windows para enseñar? Podrían dar opciones a software libre..

Y seguro que si me me pongo te saco alguans más

un saludo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Noss wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*   La pregunta que me hago ahora es la siguiente. por que al usuario comun no el agrada linux? y prefiere seguir usando winbug? 
> 
> Se me ocurren varias respuetas para esa pregunta...
> 
> 1.- Porque hasta hace años era como te venían todos los pcs? Es decir te imponían a la fuerza windows sin opción a ningún otro SO
> ...

 

Hey, 5 años atrás para no ir mas lejos, linux era solo para frikis, ni hablar de 10 años atrás cuando salía a la luz windows 98 y windows nt 3.5 / 4 era solo para frikis...

En 1998 poner a funcionar una placa de sonido en windows nt era tan complicado como poner a funcionar una placa de sonido en linux, eran todas o casi todas ISA, muy pocas eran pnp... Y lo viejos modems ISA internos no pnp? Nada mas de acordarme me duele la cabeza.

Windows 98 revolucionó todo esto haciendolo bastante mas llevadero no solo para el usuario final si no para el tecnico o administrador de sistemas.

Hemos avanzado mucho en usabilidad de esas fechas a esta parte, por suerte, pero así y todo por "inercia" no hay que extrañarse de que el usuario de a pié a duras penas sepa moverse con soltura en windows.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

Inodoro, desvío el tema aquí:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5046416.html#5046416

----------

## Cereza

Siguiendo con el asunto de los portatils con Linux, parece que Airis va a sumarse a la idea con sus portatiles Kira de bajo coste.

La idea es abaratar el precio sea como sea, pero aún así ya me parece un avance. Por otra parte y saliendome del tema de Linux, para hablar de este portatil en concreto, en mi opinión no me han gustado estos bichitos, ya no tanto por sus caracteristicas tan limitadas como por su ridicula pantalla (7 pulgadas), con ese margen tremendo al rededor de la parte usable de la pantalla me recuerdan a los ordenadores educativos "de jueguete" para niños pequeños. :P Un poquito más simple y pasa por una GP2X, me imagino a la gente jugando en el autobus con él como si fuera una consola portatil x)

Di patata, "aaaafoto". 

Es mi opinión, supongo que se adaptará a las necesidades de muchos. Barato sí es, desde los 300€ hasta los 400€, pero teniendo en cuenta que el modelo más simple tiene 2 gigas de disco duro, que hoy en día... no sé, realmente no me parece una fantastica relación calidad-precio. Totalmente al margen de estos mis apuntes no deja de ser un avance importante para Linux que vayan saliendo maquinas con la opción de tenerlo preinstalado, y para los que ya somos usuarios de Linux, un verdadero alivio no tener que pagar una licencia de un Windows que vamos a desinstalar nada más llegar a casa.

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Y espero que no se les ocurra poner gentoo en los portátiles...

 Tendriamos titulares para rato del estilo "Otro ingresado con quemaduras de tercer grado en un nuevo incendio provocado por un ordenador portatil, misteriosamente, una vez más la victima repite en estado de shock "compilando kdelibs no, compilando kdelibs no""

Saludos.

----------

## Cereza

Y ahora Acer

Estos portatiles de moda ultraligeros y ultrasencillos son demasiado ultraligeros y demasiado ultrasencillos para mi gusto, pero bueno, ahí estan, ya expresé mi opinión al respecto en el post anterior.

Saludos.

----------

## k4in

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di patata, "aaaafoto". 
> 
> .

 

que fea portatil   :Confused:  , vamos si tienen espacio para poner un monitor mas grande porque demonios no hacerlo? (obviamente la respuesta es $)

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> La pregunta que me hago ahora es la siguiente. por que al usuario comun no el agrada linux? y prefiere seguir usando winbug?

 

mmm creo que hay una razon mas fuerte, para poder usar linux se necesita un minimo de conocimiento sobre computacion, no importa si es la distro mas facil digamos mandriva o ubuntu, aunque con windows es asi tambien, actualmente esta mas extendido y si surge un problema hasta el vecino de alado te puede ayudar, al usuario domestico solo le importa que funcione no como funciona y mientras mas facil mejor, por ejemplo cuantas personas conducen un auto sin saber como carajos se mueve?, 

E pensado que optimizar un windows para alcanzar el rendimiento de un linux es tan dificil como usar linux mismo   :Laughing:  y la mayoria de los usuarios "expertos" de windows tratan siempre de hacer eso 

por mi parte prefiero lidiar con los problemas de linux y aprender en el proceso que tener lidiar con el windows mismo (virus, lentitud, pirateria)

creen que microsoft utilize windows en sus servidores????

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *k4in wrote:*   

> por ejemplo cuantas personas conducen un auto sin saber como carajos se mueve?

 

Yo soy uno  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Evincar

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Me he enterado hoy en   ésta web que me pasó un amigo.
> 
> Creo que la cosa empieza a abrirse un poco. Y espero que no se les ocurra poner gentoo en los portátiles...

 

¿Por que no? Cualquier merom, y sobre todo los penryn tienen potencia de sobra para compilar lo que haga falta sin calentarse exageradamente.

----------

